# Milwaukee Miter Saw



## Brownb2110 (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone seen this deal at Sears? Anyone had any experience with this saw? 

https://m.sears.com/milwaukee-elec-tool-12-double-bevel-sliding-compound-miter/p-SPM7681972310


----------



## blaine (Dec 6, 2015)

I would stay away from it have used one on a couple trims jobs and did not like it


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

It says it's unavailable what was the price?


----------



## Brownb2110 (Oct 20, 2015)

Have not used it much yet, but what did you not like about it? 

The price I paid was $469. Bought it thru the sears website but it was shipped from Northern Tool. The first one was damaged in transit but they picked up/sent another one right away.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I have that saw and have been using it for about 2 years now...maybe 3. It's a beast of a saw....great capacity, ok dust collection with a vacation attached. Accuracy is good...not fine woodworking standard for say tight picture frame mitres but use a ts sled for that anyways.

One of the led lights went out which is being replaced on warranty and the fence system is a little clumsy when bevel in but overall it's great. Use it often for rough cutting. It likely is far too heavy for a job site saw though...it's like 80lbs.


----------

